# How long can I keep open can of almond paste?



## jpinmaryland (May 13, 2009)

I picked up some of this stuff on sale at Giant. it is pretty good, almond is not overpowering but subtle; we use it for making hot sandwiches in one of those griddle/sandwichmakers. Anyhow the can is open and in the fridge. How long will it keep like that?


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2009)

Almond paste in sandwiches - interesting.  Tell us some of the combos.

I freeze almond paste.  Lasts forever.


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 14, 2009)

I did almond paste with apple pie filling and some cinnamon in our sandwich maker. One of those hot griddle thingies. It was pretty good. Almond is not bad in apple, I thought it would be too subtle or something. Powder sugar is good on the outside too. Last time I did almond paste/concentrated milk to give it some sweetness...Philly creme and concentrated milk makes a poor mans creme cheese pie, maybe I should add some strawberry?


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2009)

Sounds good


----------

